# l'Ardeche recommendations



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi folks.

In Provence at the moment. Love it here. In a week or so we will head through Drome into l'Ardeche region.

We went to Vallon Pont D'arc last year but didn't really do the region justice. So any recommendations for that area? I've been plotting a few aires up as far as Langogne where there is a lake but my concern in september is the weather if we head too far north.

Looks like plenty of aires and probably wild spots.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nobody been then?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We have stopped on the aire at Naussac right on the lake side, a bit noisy in the evening as the local youths seemed to congregate there, also the facilities are not the most pleasant. On the way up you might like to try the aire at Fontaine de Varcluse, right on the river, lovely village if not a bit touristy though and the source of the river is interesting, it emerges directly out of a huge hole in the ground! A nice bigger town nearby, L'Isle sur la Sorque where there was a great market the day that we drove through.

curlyboy

....oh, nearly forgot, one of our favourite towns is close by, Gordes, stunning, perched high up on the top of a hill, lovely town square and aire within walking distance up the hill. It used to be at the outskirts behind the Garndarmerie, a fair walk to the town and all uphill!!! don't know if you can still park there though. This was the town in the film with Russell Crowe, "A Good Year" a delightful film of life on a vin yard.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We stayed at Thueyts a few years ago,albeit in a hotel. There is an Aire there and a deep gorge with the pont du Diable below,plus the N102 is a cracking bike road.I did the Gorge d'Ardeche to Le Puy en Velay and back on an R6 one day,awesome.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Agree with CurlyBoy,Fontaine de Vaucluse is worth visiting.We like that whole area,usually stay at St Remy de Provence and then use the bike to tour around the surrounding area.Loads to see especially if you are into the Roman era and don't miss Mont Ventoux.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers everyone.

I'm confused now as we have done most of those last year, Fontaine, gordes, isle d'sorgue but not the lake with the yobs. Are these not in Vacluse rather than l'ardeche? I'm
Forever getting confused with French regions!

I think we are going to head slightly north of these places. Agree though. They are worth seeing. Great cheese stall at the Market in gordes!

Hope the weather improves though. Mistral arrived today and it was cold!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

CurlyBoy said:


> ....oh, nearly forgot, one of our favourite towns is close by, Gordes, stunning, perched high up on the top of a hill, lovely town square and aire within walking distance up the hill. It used to be at the outskirts behind the Garndarmerie, a fair walk to the town and all uphill!!! don't know if you can still park there though. This was the town in the film with Russell Crowe, "A Good Year" a delightful film of life on a vin yard.


That's my wife's favourite film (this year). All visitors here have to sit through it to see how life is in France! The most memorable bit imho is where Russell Crowe is having his lesson in waiting on tables and she says "remember, in France the customer is always wrong".

Would be even funnier if it was not so true :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We were at Lake Naussac last September, had a look at the Aire but decided against - very scruffy.
So we went to the site next door - ACSI off season €15 - high up on the terraces with glorious views over the lake. EHU and Wifi included. Went for one night, but stayed for five.
Some old and interesting parts of Langogne, but you'll need the scooter 'cos it's pretty steep in most directions.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There's loads to see around Clermont-Ferrand. We remember being scare to death watching the windsurfers jumping off the Puy de Dome. We have a friend who lives in Clermont, but she also has a country place about 1 hour south down the A75, which is free from Clermont.

The place is called La Chapelle Laurent, and has a very good aire, just across the road from our friend's country house. La Chapelle has a very famous cheese shop, known all over `france, open 7 days a week - know you like your cheese.

Near Clermont, we plan to stay in a campsite http://www.camping-le-clos-auroy.com/

it's an ACSI card site, we are staying 14-15 Sept.

Half way between Clermont and La Chapelle is Brioude, a very interesting town.

All the way between Clermont and La Chapelle, the scenery is stunning.

It's a bit up from the Ardeche, but woth seeing if you're heading north.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great tips guys especially the cheese shop! Sadly I think Clermont might be too far north as we will be curling back round south. 

Pity about the aire at Lake Naussac but maybe the site is ok and there is another aire at pradelles up the road.

What's the terrain like in that area? Are we talking high up (over 3000ft above sea level) 

I have learnt that elevation is key at the backend of summer to warm weather.

Thanks again


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Oops! Sorry, meant paragliders, not windsurfers!

Had several injections at the dentistyesterday, the numbness must have spread to the brain!

We visited the Ardeche many years ago, though we didn't camp. The scenery was stunning. You may find this llnk useful:

http://www.ardeche.com/en/

Hope you get some nice cheese somewhere!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers and thanks for the link. Got a good route planned now. Bit of a zigzag but who cares. Hopefully warm again tomorrow.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Camp site at St Martin d'Ardeche at the bottom of the gorge. Walk into town, swim in river, hire canoe trip down Ardeche gorge. Nice place and quiet in early September. Worth a visit if you want to go to Ardeche!


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Visited many campsites along Ardeche Valley and surroundings in 2011. From south I'd start here at Camping Indigo le Moulin - I think it takes Camping Cheques. If you want to canoe down in a hire canoe then Castel Camping Nature Parc lArdechois has its own canoes or is close to numerous places that hire a canoe and bring you back. We liked this site Camping les Lavandes which is set in an old orchard at the centre of a small village.
This is a pleasant site with awards for those with disabilities Kawan Village de Vaubarlet. A converted municipal site at Puy en Valay is close to the town with stunning architecture Camping de Bouthezard.
A small but interesting site Domaine de la Plage (not many touring pitches so check availability). Huge site with exceptional water slides etc. found at Domaine le Pommier.
All of above sites can be found at www.alanrogers.com but feel free to PM if you'd like more details of possible routes through the region.

We visited sites close to these towns 
Saint-Martin-d'Ardèche, Vallon-Pont-d'Arc, Lagorce, Sampzon, Ruoms, Laurac en Vivarais, Joyeuse, Largentière, Lussas, Darbres, Aubenas, Privas, Les Ollières-sur-Eyrieux, Saint Sauveur-de-Montagut, Lamastre, Le Puy-en-Velay, Saint Paulien, Vieille Brioude, Aurec sur Loire, and Saint Galmier. The latter is the home of Badoit a natural water source. Campéole Val de Coise is within walking distance of the Badoit factory.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all these recommendations. Really helpful.

We did kayaking from vallon pont D'arc last year and it was superb. Will defiantly want to do that again. Hopefully somewhere with rapids!


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks for all these recommendations. Really helpful.
> 
> We did kayaking from vallon pont D'arc last year and it was superb. Will defiantly want to do that again. Hopefully somewhere with rapids!


You can also do the valley upstream of Vallon Pont D'Arc - less busy! Camping la Digue is one of these the owners have children who are canoe champions. This other one is located in an interesting spot near Balazuc a quaint village but with canoe possibilities and is called Camping les Coudoulets.

p.s. If you are still in Luberon Valley and if you have seen "A Good Year" with Russell Crowe then the aire at Gordes is a good overnight stay. Approach from the west of Gordes and the aire is behind the Gendarmarie and then a short flat walk into town!

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. We are heading Gordes way today to the place where a year in Provence was written and filmed (bonniox)? We have stayed at gordes before but on the free parking area just down from the town. Might go back as i think its Market day tomorrow!


----------

